

Ask Hn:  Is The English Language Evolving? - keltecp11

With text messaging dominating younger generations... is the English language changing?  Similar to what happened with 'Old English' writing, will language of today evolve as well?
======
ebneter
Of course it's evolving; it's always evolving. Read a 100-year-old newspaper
and observe the differences. You cannot _stop_ it from evolving.

~~~
keltecp11
So how should teachers teach English in the classrooms or teach kids how to
type?

~~~
ebneter
Words evolve rapidly; grammar more slowly (but surely). The truly fundamental
thing change most slowly of all, so emphasize those. Don't get hung up on
things like "hopefully". Help kids expand their vocabularies. Encourage them
to read. Teach them the difference between formal and informal language, as
it's crucial and something that many never learn.

------
1331
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7E-aoXLZGY>

